# Non-Cichlid



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

If I throw a couple of wild Bowfin in my new tank, please don't kick me out. 
Not sure I will keep them long. But, it should be a real learning experience!
I am trying to catch them and get them out of my pond, so I was going to put them in my tank and have them cycle it.
I am adding the micro organisms first of course.


----------

